
Ask HN: Where else do developers congregate? - prabhaav
Hi HN,<p>We&#x27;re building a developer focused tool and are always on the lookout for sites&#x2F;communities where we can interact with developers.<p>Obviously HackerNews is great for that purpose, but I wanted to see if you all had other public communities you&#x27;d recommend i.e. (discord, slack, facebook groups, subreddits, etc)<p>Thanks again for your help!
======
mtmail
"Interact with developers" means using the communities as marketing channels?

So the one other answer in this thread I see is from jhunter1016 who happens
to also work on the same product (easy to check the comment history). It might
not be a fake conversation but this kind of interaction is artifical and
something HN and other communities need less of.

~~~
jhunter1016
Definitely a genuine comment. I think if you check out my participation on
dev.to, Hackernoon, Medium, etc, you'll see I am actively engaging in the
developer community as a whole.

I also happen to work on numerous other projects and felt my contribution to
this thread was helpful. Appreciate the concern, though. Happy to let others
engage!

------
jhunter1016
While this is mostly from the content angle, dev.to seems to be one of the
best places for developers. The comments sections of posts are engaging, and
some posts are largely just questions like the one you asked.

